# New Political Cartoon



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

From the makers of "This Land" comes "Good To Be In D.C."

www.jibjab.com


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Not as good as this land, but still funny. Thanks


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Got to love the Clinton Parts! "_What_ What I Do!? _Wack_ What I Do!?"


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

these were funny as all hell... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Like better the first one unk:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

This land was funny, but the clinton seen in this one was damn funny!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Very funny. You have to love these election years, they really produce some good comedy. And I agree, the Clinton parts in both of those are the best...LOL =D>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I love the "_What I Do_" too! Somehow that part seems all too real... :mrgreen:

Our Land is better, but this was OK too.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

My favorite part is when Cheney tells Edwards to eat Sh*t


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Absolutely Awesome


----------

